# **** for the evening..



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, got a little surprise this weekend from my girlfriends dad. He sold me a box of Fonseca ISOMs that he picked up for $110! Like highway robbery I tell ya! Anyway, enjoy the ****!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolute perfection! You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice cigar. Hope you enjoy them man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing like ersatz **** before bed

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love those little guys


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

these are decent smokes..


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...must be nice to have a "future" father-in-law like that...enjoy!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That box is awesome.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet - nothing like a little "welcome to the family"!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice smokes! Can't believe he made you pay for 'em


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Now someone please tell me, what is that white paper they put on the cigars? I've seen em in pictures before, but have never experienced them personally. Is it just wax paper or something like that to protect them?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Does your GF have a sister?


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

now thats just plain cruel
fonseca is one of my top three favorites in the american market and i think very underknown
and to tease with these magnificent ones
wow


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

One of the oldest cigar makers Fonseca, is a smoke I've learn quite a bit about lately. Looks like their wrapped in Christmas paper--real nice. Great Pics and looked liked you guys and gals enjoyed yourselves---PM


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Incredible!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Pickup!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pickup! I've yet to have a Fonseca, I've really got make the time to now I've seen them :dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice..


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

I am drooling! Great steal, man!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Very, very nice Eric - they look good enough to eat... but I think you better smoke 'em!  Sweet pickup!

CD


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pick up.:dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> Now someone please tell me, what is that white paper they put on the cigars? I've seen em in pictures before, but have never experienced them personally. Is it just wax paper or something like that to protect them?


Its just tissue paper. I read a bit about the history of Fonseca and apparently they have been doing this since the inception of the company. Just tradition I suppose. I like the idea because it protects almost as well as cellophane, but breathes better to allow aging.

And no, my girlfriend does not have a sister. She does have a brother though, for you SOTLs out there. :helloooo:


----------



## oldkid (Feb 5, 2006)

Great cigars at a great price. :biggrin: enjoy


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good you lucky bastige!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*congrats on your first box of the forbidden leaf!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks tatsy!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

sweet!

I had one of the Fonseca machine made (just looked them up... they might be hand made) cigars from the ISOM. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------

